
Is a New SARS-like Virus Spreading in the Middle East? - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2012/11/24/is-a-new-sars-like-virus-spreading-in-the-middle-east/
======
NathanKP
The actual news release from WHO sticks to the facts, and doesn't have all the
FUD of the Forbes article:

<http://www.who.int/csr/don/2012_11_23/en/index.html>

